# 5 Most Famous Golf Courses in Japan



## VOOGOLF (Dec 4, 2017)

In Japan, golf was regarded as one of the most important foreign cultures from western world. However, after a century’s changing, it has already not a noble-only sport—nowadays there are about 14 million golf fans and up to 2,600 courses around the country, which could truly be an all-people sport.

Every course in Japan gets its own distinctive charmingness, and what’s more amazing is that you can enjoy natural hot spring in most of them. Now let’s check 5 most famous ones, I think you can save them for your next golf travel.

No.1 Tokyo Golf Club

No. 85 of “2016-2017 100 World’s Best Golf Courses” ranked by Golf Digest

Tokyo Golf Club has a long history of more than 100 years, and has been the host courses of prestigious events in Japan. It’s a holy place for Japanese golfers and being invited to play here is regarded as a great honor.

The fairway is not that long but the bunkers approaching to the trees and fairway make it a little challengeable. The course is covered by pine, cypress and several maples scattering among them, which looks pretty handsome in winter.


No. 2 Kasumigaseki Country Club

“Top 100 Courses in Japan”; Host Course of 2020’s Tokyo Olympic Games.

Neighboring to the Tokyo Golf course, Kasumigaseki Country Club is the oldest course in Saitama, Japan. The course is divided into east one and west one and have totally 36 holes. The famous “Ellison Bunker” add difficulty to the course but also make the 10th hole one of “the best 3 holes in Japan”.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has played half round here with U. S president Donald Trump, but unfortunately after saving the ball from bunkers, he lost his balance in catching up with president Trump and rolled himself upside down.


No. 3 Hirono Golf Club

No.21 of 2016-2017 “100 World Best Golf Courses” ranked by Golf Digest (No. 1 in Japan)

Being regarded as Charles Ellison’s most excellent work, Hirono Golf Club has been in the top positions of Japanese courses in the world, and has been up to the No.8 in the world.

The course adopts Bengrass as its fairway grass and its design is the combination of British structure and Japanese yard. Every angle can product a scenery and every hole is special and full of interest. 


No. 4 Naruo Golf Club

Naruo Golf Club is located between Osaka mountain and Kobe mountain, which make it a pretty challengeable course. The bizarre bunkers are waiting for you in key positions and the uneven terrain remaids players to green in within pars.

The management here is known as No.1 in Japan and fairways are covered by velvet grass of great quality. As one of the oldest courses, there is another feature—manifold etiquette, why not coming and experience it?


No. 5 Hokkaido Classic Golf Club
The course is located in the southeast of Sapporro. It covers 0.95 million square meters and meet the standard of international champions. Cypress and pools are surrounding around holes to make it challengeable and beautiful.

All the courses above could be searched at Voogolf App—the best caddie you ever employed.


----------

